# JSF - Exception bei Tomcat Start



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

Hi!
Bekomme folgende Exception wenn ich den Tomcat starte:

```
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context/Loader} Setting property 'debug' to '1' did not find a matching property.
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context/Loader} Setting property 'useSystemClassLoaderAsParent' to 'false' did not find a matching property.
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\jre\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\jre\bin;C:\oracle\ora92\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\IDM Computer Solutions\UltraEdit-32;C:\Programme\apache-maven-2.0.8\bin;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\GTK\2.0\bin;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\DTS\Binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\Binn\VSShell\Common7\IDE\;C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDE\PrivateAssemblies\;c:\win32app\pb_dll;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\bin;C:\Programme\CollabNet Subversion
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 771 ms
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
21.04.2008 12:06:25 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.16
[DevLoader] Starting DevLoader
[DevLoader] projectdir=C:\work\workspace\myEclipse6\projects\TMCWeb\src\main\webapp
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/work/workspace/myEclipse6/projects/TMCWeb/target/classes/
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/servlet/servlet-api/2.5/servlet-api-2.5.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/jstl/jstl/1.2/jstl-1.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/junit/junit/4.0/junit-4.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/log4j/log4j/1.2.8/log4j-1.2.8.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/core/myfaces-api/1.2.2/myfaces-api-1.2.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-logging/commons-logging/1.1.1/commons-logging-1.1.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/core/myfaces-impl/1.2.2/myfaces-impl-1.2.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-collections/commons-collections/3.2/commons-collections-3.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-discovery/commons-discovery/0.4/commons-discovery-0.4.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-codec/commons-codec/1.3/commons-codec-1.3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-beanutils/commons-beanutils/1.7.0/commons-beanutils-1.7.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-digester/commons-digester/1.8/commons-digester-1.8.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/tomahawk/tomahawk/1.1.6/tomahawk-1.1.6.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-validator/commons-validator/1.3.1/commons-validator-1.3.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-fileupload/commons-fileupload/1.0/commons-fileupload-1.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-el/commons-el/1.0/commons-el-1.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/oro/oro/2.0.8/oro-2.0.8.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-lang/commons-lang/2.1/commons-lang-2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/codehaus/xfire/xfire-java5/1.2.1/xfire-java5-1.2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/codehaus/xfire/xfire-aegis/1.2.1/xfire-aegis-1.2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/codehaus/xfire/xfire-core/1.2.1/xfire-core-1.2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/activation/activation/1.1/activation-1.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/mail/mail/1.4/mail-1.4.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/wsdl4j/wsdl4j/1.5.2/wsdl4j-1.5.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/jaxen/jaxen/1.1-beta-9/jaxen-1.1-beta-9.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/jdom/jdom/1.0/jdom-1.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/xerces/xmlParserAPIs/2.6.2/xmlParserAPIs-2.6.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/xerces/xercesImpl/2.6.2/xercesImpl-2.6.2.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/stax/stax-api/1.0.1/stax-api-1.0.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/apache/ws/commons/XmlSchema/1.0.3/XmlSchema-1.0.3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/woodstox/wstx-asl/2.9.3/wstx-asl-2.9.3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-httpclient/commons-httpclient/3.0/commons-httpclient-3.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/net/java/dev/stax-utils/stax-utils/20040917/stax-utils-20040917.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/codehaus/xfire/xfire-annotations/1.2.1/xfire-annotations-1.2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/commons-attributes/commons-attributes-api/2.1/commons-attributes-api-2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/ant/ant/1.5/ant-1.5.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/qdox/qdox/1.5/qdox-1.5.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/xfire/xfire-jsr181-api/1.0-M1/xfire-jsr181-api-1.0-M1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/codehaus/xfire/xfire-jaxb2/1.2.1/xfire-jaxb2-1.2.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/com/sun/xml/bind/jaxb-xjc/2.0.1/jaxb-xjc-2.0.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/xml/ws/jaxws-api/2.0/jaxws-api-2.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/xml/bind/jaxb-api/2.0/jaxb-api-2.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/xml/bind/jsr173_api/1.0/jsr173_api-1.0.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/pcd/ProconUtilities/2.0.2-SNAPSHOT/ProconUtilities-2.0.2-SNAPSHOT.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/pcd/TMCHibernate/1.1-SNAPSHOT/TMCHibernate-1.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/org/hibernate/hibernate/3.2.5.ga/hibernate-3.2.5.ga.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/net/sf/ehcache/ehcache/1.2.3/ehcache-1.2.3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/javax/transaction/jta/1.0.1B/jta-1.0.1B.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/asm/asm-attrs/1.5.3/asm-attrs-1.5.3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/dom4j/dom4j/1.6.1/dom4j-1.6.1.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/antlr/antlr/2.7.6/antlr-2.7.6.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/cglib/cglib/2.1_3/cglib-2.1_3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/asm/asm/1.5.3/asm-1.5.3.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/oracle/sdoapi/040319/sdoapi-040319.jar
[DevLoader] added file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ADMIN/.m2/repository/oracle/ojdbc/14/ojdbc-14.jar
[DevLoader] JSPCompiler Classpath = C:\work\workspace\myEclipse6\projects\TMCWeb\target\classes;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\servlet\servlet-api\2.5\servlet-api-2.5.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\jstl\jstl\1.2\jstl-1.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\junit\junit\4.0\junit-4.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\log4j\log4j\1.2.8\log4j-1.2.8.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\apache\myfaces\core\myfaces-api\1.2.2\myfaces-api-1.2.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-logging\commons-logging\1.1.1\commons-logging-1.1.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\apache\myfaces\core\myfaces-impl\1.2.2\myfaces-impl-1.2.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-collections\commons-collections\3.2\commons-collections-3.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-discovery\commons-discovery\0.4\commons-discovery-0.4.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.3\commons-codec-1.3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-beanutils\commons-beanutils\1.7.0\commons-beanutils-1.7.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-digester\commons-digester\1.8\commons-digester-1.8.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\apache\myfaces\tomahawk\tomahawk\1.1.6\tomahawk-1.1.6.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-validator\commons-validator\1.3.1\commons-validator-1.3.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-fileupload\commons-fileupload\1.0\commons-fileupload-1.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-el\commons-el\1.0\commons-el-1.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\oro\oro\2.0.8\oro-2.0.8.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-lang\commons-lang\2.1\commons-lang-2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\xfire\xfire-java5\1.2.1\xfire-java5-1.2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\xfire\xfire-aegis\1.2.1\xfire-aegis-1.2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\xfire\xfire-core\1.2.1\xfire-core-1.2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\activation\activation\1.1\activation-1.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\mail\mail\1.4\mail-1.4.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\wsdl4j\wsdl4j\1.5.2\wsdl4j-1.5.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\jaxen\jaxen\1.1-beta-9\jaxen-1.1-beta-9.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\jdom\jdom\1.0\jdom-1.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\xerces\xmlParserAPIs\2.6.2\xmlParserAPIs-2.6.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\xerces\xercesImpl\2.6.2\xercesImpl-2.6.2.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\stax\stax-api\1.0.1\stax-api-1.0.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\apache\ws\commons\XmlSchema\1.0.3\XmlSchema-1.0.3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\woodstox\wstx-asl\2.9.3\wstx-asl-2.9.3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-httpclient\commons-httpclient\3.0\commons-httpclient-3.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\net\java\dev\stax-utils\stax-utils\20040917\stax-utils-20040917.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\xfire\xfire-annotations\1.2.1\xfire-annotations-1.2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\commons-attributes\commons-attributes-api\2.1\commons-attributes-api-2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\ant\ant\1.5\ant-1.5.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\qdox\qdox\1.5\qdox-1.5.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\xfire\xfire-jsr181-api\1.0-M1\xfire-jsr181-api-1.0-M1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\xfire\xfire-jaxb2\1.2.1\xfire-jaxb2-1.2.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\com\sun\xml\bind\jaxb-xjc\2.0.1\jaxb-xjc-2.0.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\xml\ws\jaxws-api\2.0\jaxws-api-2.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\xml\bind\jaxb-api\2.0\jaxb-api-2.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\xml\bind\jsr173_api\1.0\jsr173_api-1.0.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\pcd\ProconUtilities\2.0.2-SNAPSHOT\ProconUtilities-2.0.2-SNAPSHOT.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\pcd\TMCHibernate\1.1-SNAPSHOT\TMCHibernate-1.1-SNAPSHOT.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\org\hibernate\hibernate\3.2.5.ga\hibernate-3.2.5.ga.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\net\sf\ehcache\ehcache\1.2.3\ehcache-1.2.3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\javax\transaction\jta\1.0.1B\jta-1.0.1B.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\asm\asm-attrs\1.5.3\asm-attrs-1.5.3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\dom4j\dom4j\1.6.1\dom4j-1.6.1.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\antlr\antlr\2.7.6\antlr-2.7.6.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\cglib\cglib\2.1_3\cglib-2.1_3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\asm\asm\1.5.3\asm-1.5.3.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\oracle\sdoapi\040319\sdoapi-040319.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ADMIN\.m2\repository\oracle\ojdbc\14\ojdbc-14.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/annotations-api.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/catalina-ant.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/catalina-ha.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/catalina-tribes.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/catalina.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/DevLoader.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/el-api.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/jasper-el.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/jasper-jdt.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/jasper.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/jsp-api.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/servlet-api.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/tomcat-coyote.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/tomcat-dbcp.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/tomcat-i18n-es.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/tomcat-i18n-fr.jar;C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Tomcat 6.0/lib/tomcat-i18n-ja.jar;C:/Programme/Apache%20Software%20Foundation/Tomcat%206.0/bin/bootstrap.jar;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_04/jre/lib/ext/dnsns.jar;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_04/jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_04/jre/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_04/jre/lib/ext/sunmscapi.jar;C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_04/jre/lib/ext/sunpkcs11.jar;
21.04.2008 12:06:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
21.04.2008 12:06:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
21.04.2008 12:06:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext filterStart
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception starting filter extensionsFilter
java.lang.ClassCastException: org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter cannot be cast to javax.servlet.Filter
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterConfig.getFilter(ApplicationFilterConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterConfig.setFilterDef(ApplicationFilterConfig.java:397)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterConfig.<init>(ApplicationFilterConfig.java:108)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.filterStart(StandardContext.java:3709)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4356)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:719)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:578)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
21.04.2008 12:06:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error filterStart
21.04.2008 12:06:26 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context [/TMCWeb] startup failed due to previous errors
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "listeners.ContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "listeners.SessionListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: contextInitialized()
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: SessionListener: contextInitialized()
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/32  config=null
21.04.2008 12:06:27 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 2048 ms
```

Kann mir jemand helfen, warum hier gemeckert wird, zumal das Projekt letztens noch funktionierte - hab nicht bewusst irgendwas geändert

mfg


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

Hast du die serlvet-api.jar etwa in deinem war?


----------



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

Hi!
Wollte die Frage grade löschen^^
Nein die servlet-api war dem DevLoader des Sysdeo-Plugins bekannt - rausgegeben u alles geht wieder.
danke


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

Warum eingentlich Sysdeo?

Solange die serlvet api drinnen ist, wird es probleme geben.

Am besten in der pom den scope provided einstellen.


----------



## y0dA (21. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum eingentlich Sysdeo?
> 
> Solange die serlvet api drinnen ist, wird es probleme geben.
> 
> Am besten in der pom den scope provided einstellen.



Ich benutze das Sysdeo-Plugin für meinen Tomcat und dort war es im DevLoader-Classpath fälschlicherweise
Den Scope hatte ich schon gesetzt.

danke.


----------

